# Black Templar Bikers: Dark Knights of 40K



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey all,

I recently finished a few black templar bikers. This was really a labor of love as it took several months to gather all the bits I needed, and build everything (including greenstuffing the tops of the robes.) I've got a couple more of them waiting to be painted so this squad will eventually be a squad of 5 (perhaps with an attack bike or character added on later)


















and a closeup









here they are pre-paint:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Looking great, man! I love the capsule bases, and bikers with lances have always been a great look, in my opinion.


----------



## LegendX (Jun 16, 2008)

May the cavalry charges!

or this case, Bikers!

Awesome Black Templar job. Love the bases, the painting, and the models altogether.

*hi 5's titan136*
LX


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Love these guys Titan. Wonderfully converted and a paint job that is brilllaint. Looking forward to seeing more of these. A character would be awesome to see.


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

Simply beautiful! keep um' comin'


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

LOVE IT!! they look amazing


----------



## EvgO (Dec 23, 2007)

One word: fantastic.


----------



## Le Sinistre (May 9, 2008)

They are simple beautifull.:shok: What are the lances made from?


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

There pretty darn awesome.


----------



## Kegzilla (Jul 11, 2008)

Those are amazingly awesometacular.


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn (Dec 1, 2007)

Beautiful work, Titan.


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Le Sinistre said:


> They are simple beautifull.:shok: What are the lances made from?


Looks great!!! What are the lances made of???:shok:


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks guys, appreciate your comments!

bl0203 & Le Sinistre: The lances are standard poles from the old hunchback chaos warriors

LegendX: Yeah I've always thought of bikes as modern calvalry int he 40K world. Lances seem like they would make the best use of the speed and momentum you get from zooming around the battlefield.

Jacobite: The character I'm planning will likely be a chaplain standing/riding in the sidecar of an attack bike (chariot style). I'm going to do it so it can be used as either a character on bike (in which case my bikers will use their power weapon lances) or an attack bike (if my bikers use their meltaguns). cheeky isn't it?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice. I love cool looking bike models and these fit the bill.


----------



## Toast Ghost (Jul 12, 2008)

WONDERFUL 10/10 loveing the bases


----------



## Le Sinistre (May 9, 2008)

Eh, you made me thinking about rebuilding my own Black Templars army once again... Shame on you. :grin: Painting again over 80 modells...:scare:


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Damn awesome is all i have to say here.

I was thinking a black painted base (the outside ring) would look much better black, though.


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

Anphicar: I neatened up the edges of the bases with black, thanks for pointing that out

Le Sinistre: don't repaint, just add more models!!! 

Toast Ghost: thanks, I'm pretty proud of the bases, they're probably the most atmospheric of all the bases i've done lately.

Wraithlord: thanks mate 

Alright I've finished the other two bikers, here are a couple of pics of the whole squad:

















and here's what's probably going to get painted next:


----------



## Griddon (Apr 29, 2008)

Very very nice. Real showpiece.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Jaw droppingly good. Beautiful paintjob and the conversions are seamless.

I especially love the black paintwork.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Hell your paint jobs are ace, nice one. Can not what for you to paint skull taker


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

those things are INSANE! dude you get like 10k points out of ten in my book


----------



## Trignama (Jun 29, 2008)

dudei have to say those are by far the best bikes i have ever seen, truly an inspiration!


----------

